# bouncer's bible



## bluenosekenpo (Aug 19, 2005)

after reading FWA's post about his recent altercation as a bouncer, i strongly recommend that anyone in the business or thinking about going into the business, read this manual! (i don't think it's been posted yet)i believe geoff thompson also has one out, that would be a must read also.

http://www.stormpages.com/handtohand22/page61.htm

good luck.


----------



## still learning (Aug 19, 2005)

Hello, Great stuffs.....Aloha


----------



## Fight with attitude (Aug 20, 2005)

Awesome stuff, hopefully it will sink in since I'm zoned out all the time it might be hard to understand all of it.


----------



## TonyM. (Aug 20, 2005)

That was concise. First real doormans' guide I've ever read. I'd recommend it.


----------



## MJS (Aug 20, 2005)

I skimmed through it quickly, but from what I saw, it looks like there is some great stuff in there!

Mike


----------

